# MOV-Datei ruckelt



## Thorsten (23. September 2011)

Hi,

ich hätte mal 'ne bescheidene Frage: Am Laptop hab' ich 'ne Intenso 2,5'' Festplatte angeschlossen von wo ich immer Filme gucke. Bis 6 GB geht's, aber die anderen MOV-Dateien sind 8 und 10 GB groß und ruckeln beim Abspielen, auch wenn ich auf Laptop kopiere, also von interner HD.
System is' XP Home Edition, Version 2002, Service Pack 2, Pentium 1,73 mit 1 GB RAM. Was muss ich ändern für ruckelfreies schaun? Speicherplatz auf interne HD sind 8,76 GB und auf der externen 115 GB. Nutzen tu ich den VLC-Player. Vielleicht den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen?
Hat jemand Rat?

Dankeschön!


----------



## sheel (23. September 2011)

Hi

die haben nicht nuhr mehr Dateigröße, sondern wahrscheinlich auch mehr Qualität?
Wie lang (Zeitmäßig) ist denn so ein 10GB-Film bei dir?

Den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher bzw. Auslagerungsdatei erhöhen hat in dem Fall keinen Sinn.


----------



## Thorsten (24. September 2011)

Also, 10 GB läuft ca. 2:10:21, 8 GB ca. 1:4818 und 6 GB etwa 2:10:55.
Somit kann es doch nicht von der Qualität abhängig sein, denn der 6 GB Film läuft fast genau so lange wie der 10 GB Film und der mit 6 GB ruckelt nicht. Hab' auch schon mit dem Windows Media Player getestet, doch das selbe Problem... Und nun?


----------



## sheel (24. September 2011)

10GB mit ca. 2h sind 1.5MB/s.
Wie ist die Festplatte denn angeschlossen? USB?
Kann schon sein, dass die Übertragung von der Festplatte rein einfach nicht schnell genug ist.
12MBit/s schafft nicht jede Kombination.
Siehe Tabelle hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Datenraten

Gruß


----------



## Thorsten (24. September 2011)

HD is' 'ne 2,5'' von Intenso und mit Y-USB angeschlossen, also über 2 USB-Anschlüsse. Hab' aber schon die ruckelnen Filme auf die interne HD kopiert und da ruckelts genauso. Denke mal, dass die Grafikkarte mit der höheren Bitrate nicht klar kommt. Je größer die Datei, desto höher auch die kbps. Eingebaut is' die ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300. Tja, alles schon älter...glaube 6 Jahre...


----------

